#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  貓咪頭遭釘子貫穿　身體依然能正常活動（有圖）

## 沃飛爾

*貓咪頭遭釘子貫穿　身體依然能正常活動*
http://www.nownews.com/2010/05/25/11507-2607319.htm
國際中心／綜合報導 

最近美國愛荷華州蘇城（SIOUX CITY,Iowa）出現一隻生命力頑強的小貓，當牠
被人發現時，頭上被深深插入一根長釘子，而牠依舊能到處走動、吃東西，當獸醫看到牠時也忍不住驚嘆說，「這樣也能活下來，真的是一個奇蹟」。 

根據英國《每日郵報》指出，日前有一名女子將這隻命大的貓咪送到當地的動物
管理中心，牠的頭雖被插進一根釘子，但走路狀況相當良好，一點也看不出來有任何異狀。 



根據管理中心人員辛蒂表示，貓咪頭上的釘子似乎是被人用釘槍釘的，但奇怪的
是，牠完全沒有反抗的跡象。醫生之後已經將牠頭上約3英寸（約7.6釐米）的釘
子取出，並幫牠取名為「恩典」，以讚歎牠那堅強的生命力。

----------


## 奇奇

喔天,照片夠悚動的,看起來好痛...
不過這隻貓咪真幸運呢,想必是沒有傷到要害

記得以前還有頭上插一隻箭的鵝
當然也有人類礦工因為意外頭上插一根鋼管還活著的...
只是據說他個性大變就是了

----------


## wingwolf

驚悚+1
看到圖，我的頭也開始痛了（咦？）

感覺貓咪的眼神中有戒備的意思
好像是在怕照相的人會有威脅的舉動吧
這種心理陰影大概很難消除掉
希望他後半輩子可以在愛心人士的關心下過得開心

話說人類腦袋被鋼管洞穿的報道我也見到過（不過那則是建築工人）
在電視上看到的，畫面超大，更驚悚~~~

----------


## 幽州狐

真的好恐怖喔!
在店前看時都嚇死了!

順便告訴wingwolf 一下:
      工人的頭插了鋼管之後性格大變,我之前有在Discovery還是動物星球頻道看過,據說是腦部的某條神經受損,才會使性格變的完全相反喔!
t

----------

